# $10,000 diamond bracelet..



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2014)

On a Friday afternoon, I took my girlfriend to Kay Jewelers..I told her to pick out anything she wanted..She chose a $10,000 diamond bracelet..

I wrote the jeweler a check and he told me I would have to wait until the check cleared on Monday..

When I returned on Monday he told me the bank said that I did not have sufficient funds to cover the check..

I told him I knew that, but I had the best week-end EVER !!!!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 17, 2014)

You DIDN'T !  Shame, SHAME !!


----------

